# well what did you get from frog day?



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

i was quite lucky, i got richie's best viv and won the most expensive prize in the raffle along with some awsum froogies. oooh i was the first to get in aswell:blush:

i now own a pair of marbled treefrogs, 2 ginormas whites and a black spined toad:flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> i was quite lucky, i got richie's best viv and won the most expensive prize in the raffle along with some awsum froogies. oooh i was the first to get in aswell:blush:
> 
> i now own a pair of marbled treefrogs, 2 ginormas whites and a black spined toad:flrt:


Sounds good. I have three of the black-spined toads, two females and a male. They're in a three foot tank in my bedroom at the mo, but if I get the racking sorted out, they'll move into the living room, where I can watch them properly. :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Sounds good. I have three of the black-spined toads, two females and a male. They're in a three foot tank in my bedroom at the mo, but if I get the racking sorted out, they'll move into the living room, where I can watch them properly. :2thumb:


did you go?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> did you go?


Nope- too far for me. I'm going to PRAS next week, though.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well if you got the best prize in the raffle award then I must get the best bargain award.

I got a young azzie for £3.10!!!!

:2thumb:WINNER:2thumb:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

oh yeah, also got (at long last) a female Tinc Patricia to go in with my boys and a pair of F1 powder blues/greylegs (wanted these for ages!).


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Any interesting plants there?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

marcuswinner1 said:


> Well if you got the best prize in the raffle award then I must get the best bargain award.
> 
> I got a young azzie for £3.10!!!!
> 
> :2thumb:WINNER:2thumb:


who was that from?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Any interesting plants there?



lots, quite abit more than the june meating where it was more frogs than equitment & decor

i loved the pink and green venus flytraps and the hanging baskets of broms


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Dont know the guys name, I wasn't even after an Azzie, just happened to have a look as I walked past and he said 

"thats my last one, buy me a pint and you can have it!"

Thought he was taking the piss to start but he assured me he was serious!:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

marcuswinner1 said:


> Dont know the guys name, I wasn't even after an Azzie, just happened to have a look as I walked past and he said
> 
> "thats my last one, buy me a pint and you can have it!"
> 
> Thought he was taking the piss to start but he assured me he was serious!:2thumb:



lucky


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good day, any pics from the event?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> Sounds like a good day, any pics from the event?



there where lots of ppl taking pics so i assue there will be some put up

i'll get some pics of the marbleds


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well apart from the frogs RichieB dropped off at mine when he picked me up, I grabbed:-

4 d. auratus ancon hill (Rana)
3 nice broms (RichieB)
1 Anthurium Scandens (RichieB)
Nice piece of Redmoor wood (RichieB)
Nice BIG piece of bogwood (RichieB)
Oh and something I have been after for a long time, a tree fern panel with a creeping button fern attached to it. (Rana)

Last but not least, some nice livefood from (wait for it Frogmad! lol), Repti-lisious. lol

Ade


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Big fat nothing!  

I was well disappointed, no horned frogs or pixie frogs at all, we got there at 9:50 as well! 

It all seemed to be darts and tree frogs.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Big fat nothing!
> 
> I was well disappointed, no horned frogs or pixie frogs at all, we got there at 9:50 as well!
> 
> It all seemed to be darts and tree frogs.



i saw some horned frogs for sale, quite big ornata's around 10cm 

i could have sworn i saw some1 like u there


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

fardilis said:


> i saw some horned frogs for sale, quite big ornata's around 10cm
> 
> i could have sworn i saw some1 like u there


I swear I totally missed everything... Was there another room or something, I got told it was just that one.

Yeah, was probably me! :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I swear I totally missed everything... Was there another room or something, I got told it was just that one.
> 
> Yeah, was probably me! :2thumb:



well i got there at 8:15 and there where some ppl buying them so maby they sold before u got to them. they where just normal brown ornata's nothing speciel


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

fardilis said:


> well i got there at 8:15 and there where some ppl buying them so maby they sold before u got to them. they where just normal brown ornata's nothing speciel


I don't have a brown one.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I don't have a brown one.


i garrantee u can find 1 within a week nera u if u want one, there the most comman horned frog there is

did u buy anything?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

fardilis said:


> i garrantee u can find 1 within a week nera u if u want one, there the most comman horned frog there is
> 
> did u buy anything?


:lol2: It's ok, I'm trying to convince the OH to go to Doncaster, need to save some money up, this weekend cost loads! 

Nope, nothing at all! but we went to the trafford centre after which was good. :lol2:

We had walked round 4 times by 10:30. :blush:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Nope, nothing at all!


i'm proud of you


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

fardilis said:


> i'm proud of you


Why is that a good thing? :lol2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Why is that a good thing? :lol2:


you can walk round the biggest frog show in the uk and not buy anything!!!:gasp::notworthy:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

fardilis said:


> you can walk round the biggest frog show in the uk and not buy anything!!!:gasp::notworthy:


:lol2: Well too be fair they were all dart frogs! 

I didn't have a viv or anything set up, if I did get a horned froggles I would have just winged it for the night and set it up a home tomorrow. :lol2:

I got loads of bits and bobs floating around, but nothing actually set up, shame there wasn't though.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

fardilis said:


> you can walk round the biggest frog show in the uk and not buy anything!!!:gasp::notworthy:


Surely the only one isn't it?
Didn't buy much- saw few people, including all to post in this tread except Ron as wasn't there!!
Shame was smaller than before. Good to are a few different species though.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

chrism said:


> Surely the only one isn't it?
> Didn't buy much- saw few people, including all to post in this tread except Ron as wasn't there!!
> Shame was smaller than before. Good to are a few different species though.


well the last one ws abit cramped and there where some awsum stuff there loads of frogs i've never seen for sale before


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Big fat nothing!
> 
> I was well disappointed, no horned frogs or pixie frogs at all, we got there at 9:50 as well!
> 
> It all seemed to be darts and tree frogs.


Think I got the 1 and only horned frog there. Sorry pet.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

retrophile said:


> Think I got the 1 and only horned frog there. Sorry pet.


Mean! I want to see some pictures! :flrt:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

retrophile said:


> Think I got the 1 and only horned frog there. Sorry pet.


was it an orange/brown ornata? from the stall on the middle section other side to the door


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Also got my 6 milk frogs I'd reserved. 
Wasn't planning on getting a horned frog but had a setup just right for it at home and couldn't resist. 

Bought some dry goods and plants as well. Was a great event. Shame I had to head back so early for Glasgow.


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeh, Andrew and the other chap from dragons den.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

retrophile said:


> Yeh, Andrew and the other chap from dragons den.


i was next to u when u bought it!!!

i got the black toad


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

i managed to buy 3 azzies, 2 leucs, 5 tricolors and 4 red spotted newts

as well as many other bits and live food too

could easily of spent triple what i did too, but i was a good boy

didnt find anything to fill my 4ft tank though :gasp:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Vivalabam, I think you must have been unlucky or something. When I walked around there were LOTS of frogs that weren't darts, even reed frogs. Way more variety than there was at the last one. Even RichieB sold 2 pairs of marbled tree frogs and a tiger legs. :O

Here's the thing though. To get more variety still, the show need to get BIGGER! The only way it can get bigger is if more people attend and spend money. People spending money is what attracts people to get tables, and often to come back again.

There was more variety at this one than the last, probably because more people booked tables after the success of the last one. The thing though now is, people need to KEEP attending, and yeah buying stuff. Todays show was about sales really, where the October one was more about learning with all the talks. My understanding is the June one next year will be about learning again. I know it's a pain for some folks to get to, Manchester really is quite northern, even for me (I'm a midlander, not a northener. lol), but the more folks who make that effort, and yes splash their cash, the more chance that we, the UK amphibian hobbyists, can secure the future of OUR UK Frog Day.

Oh and no, I am not saying people should buy frogs they don't want. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Vivalabam, I think you must have been unlucky or something. When I walked around there were LOTS of frogs that weren't darts, even reed frogs. Way more variety than there was at the last one. Even RichieB sold 2 pairs of marbled tree frogs and a tiger legs. :O
> 
> Here's the thing though. To get more variety still, the show need to get BIGGER! The only way it can get bigger is if more people attend and spend money. People spending money is what attracts people to get tables, and often to come back again.
> 
> ...


utterly agreed,OUR support is needed to make this what it will be.
We just got a couple of tincs,well ok some special tincs...that are now back together....and er courting.i was told they were kept as a pair,the lass was damn chuffed to see her fella it appears,lots of stroking going on.
Stu


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Really would have loved to have gone but Manchester really is pushing it. I did the June one and it was such a long day with s lit of driving and being stuck in traffic.

If it was Birmingham would be a lot better and is more central!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Honest opinion- I want to support, but won't drive to Manc again. Too far north, which also meant didn't catch the southern breeders / keepers. Due to road works (I know, no ones fault) but the diversion screwed people up heading south!
Wish I'd got to kis' newts- but all had sold, or were display only.
Also a shame different rules for different sellers


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, the Manchunian way closure was a royal pain in the bottom! It would have impacted RichieB and myself much harder, except I was able to get the satnav in my phone to reroute us around it. On the flip side, Miss satnav did lag slightly at one point on the motorway, told Richie to take the exit just as he passed it. lol

Oh and you all know I am pro moving UK Frog Day to a central/Midlands location. Even if it lost me my lift with Richie. For one thing Manchester is a pig to drive in or through.

I will continue to support it either way, even if the time comes I can't go I will still buy a ticket.

Ade


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Vivalabam, I think you must have been unlucky or something. When I walked around there were LOTS of frogs that weren't darts, even reed frogs. Way more variety than there was at the last one. Even RichieB sold 2 pairs of marbled tree frogs and a tiger legs. :O
> 
> Here's the thing though. To get more variety still, the show need to get BIGGER! The only way it can get bigger is if more people attend and spend money. People spending money is what attracts people to get tables, and often to come back again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there was lots other than darts, but nothing that appeals to me, I don't like newts, I don't like toads and I don't like arboreal frogs. :blush:

Well... I do like arboreal frogs, but they are too much tank maintenance and I'm quite lazy. :blush:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I appreciate that other venues might be easier for some folks,but thought needs to be given that one guy has made this happen,and i guess it needs to be close to him to make it feasable,,
Stu


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> I appreciate that other venues might be easier for some folks,but thought needs to be given that one guy has made this happen,and i guess it needs to be close to him to make it feasable,,
> Stu


I've gotta say you are right there, a huge thank you to musty for all his hard work and everyone else who played a part in it

maybe some one from down south or midlands area could team up with musty to allow them to be like southern leader, using musty's contacts, and other people's knowledge of southern breeders get one organised down that way sometime. it is a bit of a shame for people to miss out, but also im sure plenty of other breeders would happily sell their stuff if it wasnt too far from them. 

i can't see musty arranging one further south (as it would be too much hassle for him and would take away too much from the manc ones) but im sure the likes of rana would happily attend another one in the year further south, to increase their catchment area

Gaz


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where's the pics? I wanna see your beautiful faces.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where's the pics? I wanna see your beautiful faces.


 Seconded.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where's the pics? I wanna see your beautiful faces.


 dudn't think camera,sorry guys too busy thinking frogs:blush: wish had taken it though:bash:,thanks musty:2thumb:
stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I took some on my phone, as I forgot my camera in the rush to get their early enough to set up before the doors opened. However they are frankly rubbish, blurry as all heck and not worth wasting bandwidth on.

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, there was lots other than darts, but nothing that appeals to me, I don't like newts, I don't like toads and I don't like arboreal frogs. :blush:
> 
> Well... I do like arboreal frogs, but they are too much tank maintenance and I'm quite lazy. :blush:



We were selling loads lol, though we sold lots very quickly and had a half empty table for the rest of the day lol. 

We had trying to remeber now:

various newts, fire bellied toads, various reed frogs, giant plain toads (or something can't remember their name), shovel nosed frogs (including a gravid female) loads of whites and others. 


Picture wise, there will be a video going up on the PRK youtube channel about the day when its finished being put together, i'll post a link here when it's up. He who must not be named, was running around taken pictures all day. 

Oh and i came away with no frogs (aside from those that were left), but i did have two bags of plants and seed pods along with some crickets. 

Jay


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> We were selling loads lol, though we sold lots very quickly and had a half empty table for the rest of the day lol.
> 
> We had trying to remeber now:
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember seeing all those, none really jumped out at me though, I think you or someone on the table tried to sell me a shovel nosed frog and it looked weird. :blush:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I remember seeing all those, none really jumped out at me though, I think you or someone on the table tried to sell me a shovel nosed frog and it looked weird. :blush:


That would be me :Na_Na_Na_Na:

The shovel nosed frogs were amazing, and had such cute faces. Everyone said they were ugly though, still sold them all in the end.

Jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I remember seeing all those, none really jumped out at me though, I think you or someone on the table tried to sell me a shovel nosed frog and it looked weird. :blush:


You probably looked pretty weird to it! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> That would be me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> The shovel nosed frogs were amazing, and had such cute faces. Everyone said they were ugly though, still sold them all in the end.
> 
> Jay


Yeah I was one of the ones that said they were ugly lol! 



Ron Magpie said:


> You probably looked pretty weird to it! :lol2:


This is very true. :lol2:


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

The main thing I got from frog day was a great day out and to meet other like minded people:2thumb:
But I also came home with 3 neurergus kaiseri, to add to the 6 I already have
Caudata Culture Species Entry - Neurergus kaiseri

and a nice brom for my golden mantella set up


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

morg said:


> The main thing I got from frog day was a great day out and to meet other like minded people:2thumb:
> But I also came home with 3 neurergus kaiseri, to add to the 6 I already have
> Caudata Culture Species Entry - Neurergus kaiseri
> 
> and a nice brom for my golden mantella set up


Do you plan to breed them? I noticed they are critically endangered.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

this isnt a spectacular photo, but i got the azzie, the brom and the monkey pot from forg day 









better pictures are to come, i promise


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you plan to breed them? I noticed they are critically endangered.


Yes I hope to breed them.
My older ones should be ready to breed next spring


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah, the Manchunian way closure was a royal pain in the bottom! It would have impacted RichieB and myself much harder, except I was able to get the satnav in my phone to reroute us around it. On the flip side, Miss satnav did lag slightly at one point on the motorway, told Richie to take the exit just as he passed it. lol
> 
> *Oh and you all know I am pro moving UK Frog Day to a central/Midlands location. Even if it lost me my lift with Richie. For one thing Manchester is a pig to drive in or through.
> *
> ...


Allthough we talked about this yesterday and i agreed Birmingham would be better im now not to sure as lets be honest would the few people down south still go whereas at least in manchester the scottish crew Like Mike and Richie and others made the effort. I suppose it depends on who would go if it was moved further south and who we would lose really. Dont get me wrong obviously Birmingham would be much better for me i wouldnt have to leave at 3.30 in the morning for a start but then im still willing to go if it stays in Manchester. As the saying goes never going to please everybody

Richie


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers for the mention there Richie.
Was good to meet you this time around.
For them wanting the venue shifted you don`t know how lucky you are.
My weekend consisted of getting up at 9am saturday.
Once everything here is sorted and frogs are checked I headed to Edinburgh to drop some froglets off to Jaime, then over to Glasgow to drop Julia off at her sisters house.
After getting fed I went to collect Richie where I also helped him sort stuff out, we had a table booked as some know.
We then left for Manchester at 2am sunday and thanks to the road works eventually got to the MCC at 7.30am.
After an enjoyable day and meeting some of the people from the forums we headed off to see Graham and Marcus`s collection.
I now know what my next frog purchase is going to be, so thanks guys.
I eventually got back to Glasgow and into bed at 1.30am and had a damn good nights sleep.
I finally got home today at 2pm.
Again the show was a good crack and I didn`t get what I was after and forgot to look for other stuff I wanted :lol2:
Great to finally have a chat with you Stu, I was looking forward to it.
Maybe next time Richie we will find time to have a longer one than we managed.
400 miles each way and a serious lack of sleep in the proccess, I must be mad.
Now who`s complaining :whistling2:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Cheers for the mention there Richie.
> Was good to meet you this time around.
> For them wanting the venue shifted you don`t know how lucky you are.
> My weekend consisted of getting up at 9am saturday.
> ...


 :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
as with all the others guys Mike i wish we had more time,its great to see your wisdom here. Thankyou for finding me,as you probably guessed head was spinning,i'll get that pic sorted in a while,Mike it was amazing to see you and Riche at the show,as welsh Richie has already said we gotta make the effort,yours i guess is only topped by one dude, Musty.
No not mad mate, :lol2:just a frogman:2thumb:...insanity is a good part of this,oh well back too it...tad time:whip:
Stu


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Got some a lovely trio of Ranitomeya imitator "Chazuta" off Richie (not richie b lol).
Also got a bad back lugging boxes hehe

Good to meet everyone! would be great to have more people at the next one - only way this will go from strength to strength is with all our support


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Such nice words Stu ty :notworthy:
Mike I saw your froglets several times while Richie was rearing them and they are wee crackers.
You should now be placing an order for some Retics with him.
The ones he just got from Graham are stunners.

Mike


----------



## jon-r (Jan 1, 2010)

i got a couple of galactonotus off rana, some broms and cultures off mike(berksmike) and 15 boxes of locusts off dave(repti-licious)

atb
Jon


----------



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

I picked up an awesome planted viv (60*45*60) with waterfall and stream from Richie of Rainforest vivs. It is even better than I expected! I also got 3 D. tinc 'Oyapok'.
I was planning on either leucs or azzies but when I saw these I loved them! They are so active and bold, climbing right up to the top and jumping off etc. Definately my new fav exotic pet. I want more. Just a shame that darts aren't the cheapest things to keep/set up! :bash:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

boerboel_1984 said:


> I picked up an awesome planted viv (60*45*60) with waterfall and stream from Richie of Rainforest vivs. It is even better than I expected! I also got 3 D. tinc 'Oyapok'.
> I was planning on either leucs or azzies but when I saw these I loved them! They are so active and bold, climbing right up to the top and jumping off etc. Definately my new fav exotic pet. I want more. Just a shame that darts aren't the cheapest things to keep/set up! :bash:


i saw that viv it looked great with the water feature in it

pics please: victory:


----------



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

Not the best pics, and they really don't do the viv justice as taken on my phone. Ill try to get some on my girlfriend's SLR.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

I got nothing! :lol2: I went determined I wasn't going to buy anything as I have no money at the moment...however I did get to pick some lovely red eyes from Musty and a lovely trio of Azzies and some other bits and pieces for the guys at repti-lisious I love spending other peoples money!!!!:2thumb:...I spent more time behind the tables this time round as well as nattering to a few people here and there, 
I thought the shovel nose was CUTE!!!! mind you I do like the weird and wonderful.
I was tempted by that and the milkies but I didn't have any set ups ready on purpose!!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

boerboel_1984 said:


> image
> image



looks awsum m8:notworthy:, i'll try an get some pics of the tank i got with the marbs (there alot more active than i thought).

are they tincs in there as i can't quite see


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Allthough we talked about this yesterday and i agreed Birmingham would be better im now not to sure as lets be honest would the few people down south still go whereas at least in manchester the scottish crew Like Mike and Richie and others made the effort. I suppose it depends on who would go if it was moved further south and who we would lose really. Dont get me wrong obviously Birmingham would be much better for me i wouldnt have to leave at 3.30 in the morning for a start but then im still willing to go if it stays in Manchester. As the saying goes never going to please everybody
> 
> Richie


When you put it like that Richie, how can I not agree? It would indeed be a shame to lose some of the Scottish contingent, they are really cool blokes!

Maybe we should instead say, when more of the southern folks start actually coming, demonstrating that they actually will bother, THEN look again at lobbying for Musty to move a LITTLE further south?

Seems to me that those who WOULD actually antend HAVE attended. Either at the June one or this one just gone, possibly. Perhaps the guys down south can arrange for their southern pals who do make the trip to do their shopping for them for now?

It would be great though to see more of you. But yeah, those cool Scots blokes have made it to them all so far, and it WOULD be a shame to mess them up on a maybe. *shrugs*

Either way, I have supported Frog Day thus far, and will continue to do so, one way or another.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

boerboel_1984 said:


> Not the best pics, and they really don't do the viv justice as taken on my phone. Ill try to get some on my girlfriend's SLR.


It's gorgeous bud, and really shows well what I was saying about folks on here been able to make STUNNING vivs.

I have to say though, that thing was BLOODY heavy, and I had trouble getting into the lift with it on a trolley. lol

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> It's gorgeous bud, and really shows well what I was saying about folks on here been able to make STUNNING vivs.
> 
> I have to say though, that thing was BLOODY heavy, and I had trouble getting into the lift with it on a trolley. lol
> 
> Ade



wow you've changed your avatar :gasp:, your old 1 match your hair


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye, it's now a pic I took earlier of one of my Black Jeans pair I got from RichieB on the morning of the show. You can see more pics over on Planted (addie in my sig).

Ade


----------



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

fardilis said:


> looks awsum m8:notworthy:, i'll try an get some pics of the tank i got with the marbs (there alot more active than i thought).
> 
> are they tincs in there as i can't quite see


Thanks mate. Yeah tinc Oyapok- they're great!:2thumb:


----------



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> It's gorgeous bud, and really shows well what I was saying about folks on here been able to make STUNNING vivs.
> 
> I have to say though, that thing was BLOODY heavy, and I had trouble getting into the lift with it on a trolley. lol
> 
> Ade


It was a lot lighter than I thought it would be to be honest. I think it's because the last tank i picked up from the floor was my full fish tank which is about 80kgs with water in.


----------



## BarryandTom (Jan 3, 2010)

*Frog Day*

We bought some really cute baby milk frogs, a tank, lots of food for our animals back home but most of all we had an amazing day. Though we are from way down south (Gatwick Airport /Brighton) it was nice getting know meet everyone there. 
We had our little red eyed tree frog stall and our red eyes that didn't get new homes had a good holiday. The people that bought our red eyes we wish you well and thanks.
Big big thankyou to Musty and all the people we spoke to and to the people that showed up.
Happy smiles all round


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Frogmad said:


> I got nothing! :lol2: I went determined I wasn't going to buy anything as I have no money at the moment...however I did get to pick some lovely red eyes from Musty and a lovely trio of Azzies and some other bits and pieces for the guys at repti-lisious I love spending other peoples money!!!!:2thumb:...I spent more time behind the tables this time round as well as nattering to a few people here and there,
> I thought the *shovel nose was CUTE!*!!! mind you I do like the weird and wonderful.
> I was tempted by that and the milkies but I didn't have any set ups ready on purpose!!


We will have some more for sale on here shortly once we get sorted out. 

jay


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

just a big thank you to musty for the organizing of the event - and also for the advice on the highland tricolors i got from him in june.
we just got some plants and other bits - as we are still setting up our 3 foot new viv


----------

